# Dock 3D à gauche



## smitch (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
voilà j'aimerais avoir mon dock à gauche, jusque là no problem, mais serait il possible d'avoir un dock 3D à la place du 2D par défaut lorsqu'on le place à gauche ou à droite ?

Car j'utilise SuperDocker pour avoir un dock personnalisé et j'aimerai bien le retrouver lorsque celui-ci est à gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Oui avec Onyx par exemple.


----------



## smitch (5 Avril 2010)

J'avais même pas pensé... seulement je viens d'essayer et cela ne marche pas cf capture d'écran mon dock est toujours en 2D.
Moi j'aimerais l'avoir comme ça mais à gauche héhé


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que gauche et droite, il n'y a pas de 3D.
On ne l'a qu'en bas.

(je cite de mémoire; si ma mémoire est défaillante alors j'irai prendre l'apéro )


----------



## smitch (5 Avril 2010)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait, c'est pour ça que posais la question ici ... savoir si un "customiseur" n'aurait pas une solution....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Désolé je pensais *en bas* à gauche.


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Avril 2010)

smitch a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui me semblait, c'est pour ça que posais la question ici ... savoir si un "customiseur" n'aurait pas une solution....


Bonjour

Je trouve qu'en supprimant le cadre (seulement que les icônes) pour mon goût c'est mieux.

436f726469616c656d656e74

@+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Il a le droit d'aimer le Dock 3D quand même, je ne pense que ce soit malheureusement possible de le conserver à gauche ou à droite.


----------



## scaryfan (6 Avril 2010)

Peut-être sous Sand Leopard (version 10.7 de l'OS X)...


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Il existe bien une solution disponible ici, ne fonctionnant malheureusement que sous Leopard (10.5).
J'essaie en ce moment de "bidouiller" le Dock de SL pour obtenir le même résultat, je le posterai ici si j'obtiens quelque chose de satisfaisant.


----------

